# 8GB RAM (2.72 GB usable).



## Deanzy (Apr 13, 2012)

System:

Manufacturer : Apple

Model : 13" MacBook Pro (2009)

Rating : 4.4

Processor : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7550 @ 2.26GHz

Installed memory (RAM) : 8.00 GB (2.72 GB usable)

System type : 32-bit Operating System

Pen and Touch : No Pen or Touch Input is available for this Display

Windows Edition:

Windows 7 Ultimate


As you can see, I have two Operating Systems on my MacBook Pro.

I recently bought 8.00 GB RAM, but, it says that only 2.72 GB RAM is usable.

How do I fix this?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

It's because you only have 32-bit OS's on your computer, you need to install a 64-bit OS in order to use more than 3GB of RAM. You seem to have a 64-bit processor so it's possible to do so.

Steve


----------



## Deanzy (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you very much. I was thinking that might be the reason when I was creating this post. But I just wanted to make sure. Thanks anyways :grin:

I installed 32-bit Windows 7.

My Mac OS is 64-bit.


----------

